# adding a fold down cobia tower



## richardh (Apr 3, 2008)

does anyone have any experience or suggestions related to adding a cobia tower to a hard top? Make your own or who to purchase one from? Needs to fold down or be removable for trailering in and out. Thanks!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Get up with Breeze Fabricators (forum member). He's about the best around on price and quality.


----------



## richardh (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks, will do!


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Talk to Brandon Godwin 292-0122 and tell him Harry sent you. He's independent, used to work for Blue Coral. He is cheaper and much more imaginative than anyone else I've seen around here. 

For a fold down steering station, I recommend a rear inverted U for the rear legsthat disconnects and folds forward, while the rest of the tower folds back...makes it very easy to erect since it only has to come up 45 degrees as opposed to flipping over 180 degrees like most fold down upper stations do. 

For a cobia tower (belly ring), I recommend not going with fold down...just make it removeable, install for cobia season and remove for the rest of the year.

Harry


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

breeze fabricators is the best around and they are fairly cheat and they will make what ever you want.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *shutterup (4/14/2008)*breeze fabricators is the best around and they are fairly cheat and they will make what ever you want.


I think he meant cheap. Seem like honest folks to me!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I would be glad to help in any way I can. Just give me a call. I also have a current customer that has one that he was trying to sell. I built him a new crows nest with a sit down steering station. If you would like, I can give him a call and see if it is still available._


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pix's of what Harry Brosofsky is talking about.


----------

